# Seiko BFK



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ben al een tijdje aan het twijfelen om een Seiko BFK te kopen, en wel de SKA371.

Iemand hier toevallig zo eentje, of een andere BFK in zijn bezit, en hoe bevalt ie?

Fotootje geleend van Monsterwatches:


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

EricSW said:


> Ben al een tijdje aan het twijfelen om een Seiko BFK te kopen, en wel de SKA371.
> 
> Iemand hier toevallig zo eentje, of een andere BFK in zijn bezit, en hoe bevalt ie?
> 
> Fotootje geleend van Monsterwatches:


Sorry, EricSW, I have no idea what you're saying, but I figured I'd post a picture or two of my BFK. A great watch! :-!


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

:-! Thanks!

Maybe it was the dutch part you didn't understand.... b-)

Moet niet gekker worden, nu gaan de engels sprekende mensen ook al reageren hier....hahaha!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

EricSW said:


> :-! Thanks!
> 
> Maybe it was the dutch part you didn't understand.... b-)
> 
> Moet niet gekker worden, nu gaan de engels sprekende mensen ook al reageren hier....hahaha!


Pleasure's all mine!

There you go again! But, you see, _my_ point is...








;-) :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sorry hoor, ik ga gewoon in het Nederlands verder :-d

Lekker dik horloge, Seiko kennende zal het met de kwaliteit ook ruimschoots in orde zijn. Ik ben zelf niet zo'n fan van kinetic horloges, op een gegeven moment gaat de capacitator kapot en moet die vervangen worden. Ik weet niet of het zo makkelijk is als een batterijtje vervangen, maar toch schrikt het me een beetje af. Mijn vader heeft een tijdje terug, na een jaar of 8 gebruik, ook zijn kinetic Pulsar (met Seiko uurwerk) terug moeten brengen voor een nieuwe capacitator. Kostte hem pakweg 40/50 euro.


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah, oké, dat wist ik niet. Maar goed, om na 8 jaar een keer 50 euro te investeren in een horloge wat verder nog helemaal goed is, is ook niet heel erg lijkt mij. Het lijkt mel een erg mooi en degelijk horloge. Maar heb hem alleen op plaatjes gezien.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hier ,"net onder de rook van Rotjeknor", te bewonderen in the flesh , n zwarte met rubber en een blue dial" met staal. Althans een week geleden was dat zo.

Mooie stevige klok met een echte Seiko uitstraling.:-!

proost , Elf


----------

